# General > Gardening >  help required to eradicate ivy and bramble from garden

## Bored

Any help would be appreciated both advice and physical.  I have cut the ivy back as much as I can but the runners have deep rooted.  The brambles are also taking over!  Thanks in advance

----------


## Alrock

Leave the ivy alone, sacrilegious to cut that down, contrary to popular belief, if anything, ivy is actually good for walls as well as looking nice.

----------


## appilihp

You can get concentrated ' Round Up ' from Homebase make it up 1 cap full to one watering can of water. when new leaves appear water them they should die off after a week or so. unfortunately the damage to your wall may already be done. the only thing I can say to that is get a builder to advise you.

----------


## Bored

Thanks, no damage to walls!  Just need advice/help to remove deep rooted runners etc.

----------


## poppett

Copper nails was the old fashioned way of killing off ivy.   The superstition is that if you kill the ivy then your love dies.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Agree that herbicide is the best answer. The brand name Round-Up is a chemical called glyphosate, which is available under other, cheaper brand names. Check the small print for the constituent chemical. You don't have to pay for the name. But both ivy and bramble are semi-resistant, so one application will not be enough. The chemical is absorbed through healthy leaves, so every time there is regrowth, spray again, and keep that up for as long as it takes. But remember you will also kill any other plants growing among the ivy and brambles. Plan B for the brambles is a heavy duty strimmer with a brush-cutter blade. Chop them down, then spray with glyphosate. As well as through the leaves, the chemical will be absorbed by the cut and bruised stems. There is no quick fix, just regular repeat attacks!

----------

